# Buying coffee beans in bulk



## Gr3yo (Jul 2, 2021)

I want to start my own little company, that i could only probibly do part time. Maybe selling online or try sell to local coffee shops if poss. But dont know who to trust bulk buying beans from. Any help would be great, thanks


----------



## Aberdeen amateur (Jul 11, 2021)

I'm new to the forum so won't be able to help with the coffee side of thing but I was formerly a management consultant and run my own business.

Not quite sure if you're wanting to import or roast. If you're looking to start your own business and get input from experts on here you should indicate what problem you're trying to solve - e.g. mass import highest quality single origin beans to distribute to independent roasters to reduce cost.

Might be worth stating your experience/skills and what you're wanting to bring to the world as there are people on the forum that might want to partner or use your services if it's the right fit.

Best of luck!


----------

